# Pics



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

[attachment=3:3soov2dx]un2.jpg[/attachment:3soov2dx][attachment=2:3soov2dx]un.jpg[/attachment:3soov2dx][attachment=1:3soov2dx]un4.jpg[/attachment:3soov2dx][attachment=0:3soov2dx]un3.jpg[/attachment:3soov2dx]


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice find on those sheds.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Grear pics and welcome to the forums. I especially like the one of the antlers on the ground.

Keep posting up more pics!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, always nice to see..


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

It's about time you joined again.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice pic of the sheds, But better one with the geese. Check out the band the second from the left.


----------

